# 1940's SCHWINN PARAMOUNT "Track Racer"



## corbettclassics (Jun 5, 2017)

Found this as a glob of sh*# and restored it myself. ( with real Goullet bars..!!!! )


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nice!

@Schwinn499


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 5, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 5, 2017)

Killer bike!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2017)

Magnificent!


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR (Dec 31, 2017)

Would you be willing to sell your Schwinn track bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 31, 2017)

There's some beautiful photos right there for that prospective calendar @corbettclassics.  
"Killer" doesn't come close!
Can't believe I missed this earlier in the year.
What rims are on there by the way?
They are really, really cool.


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 31, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Found this as a glob of sh*# and restored it myself. ( with real Goullet bars..!!!! )
> 
> View attachment 477180 View attachment 477181 View attachment 477182 View attachment 477183 View attachment 477184 View attachment 477185 View attachment 477186 View attachment 477187 View attachment 477188



so cool


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 11, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> There's some beautiful photos right there for that prospective calendar @corbettclassics.
> "Killer" doesn't come close!
> Can't believe I missed this earlier in the year.
> What rims are on there by the way?
> They are really, really cool.



I agree with your comment regarding the wheels.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 12, 2018)

I sold this bike for $3,500 as you see it in the pictures.

I can't remember re the wood rims but they were the "V" shape - I'll have to look through my old pics.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 15, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> I sold this bike for $3,500 as you see it in the pictures.



   That's a smokin' deal at that price !


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Jan 18, 2018)

Beautiful bike, those Goullet bars are like hen’s teeth, nice find.


----------

